# This Joker Wants to Become an Uber Driver...B*tch Please!



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

It killed my soul that all of my rides yesterday were Uber! I really want Lyft to be the better option here in Albuquerque, but the reality is that Uber's name is just too strong. I had a ride last night that should be my cue to leave Uber offline for a while, but only time will tell if I follow my gut.

As soon as I show up, I can tell that his pin isn't in the correct place. Send a text to ask his actual location...no reply. Call at 5 minutes...no answer. I haven't been getting paid for cancellations on No-Shows, so I thought I would wait the 10 min before cancelling to see if the result was any different. He calls me at the 9th minute, directs me around the corner, and we begin the ride.

Now, I've waited out slow pax before and it's paid off more than not. This wasn't one of those payoffs. Ended up being $6.32 fare, of which my cut was $4.26. Short ride, but he shares with me that he'll have enough saved up to buy his car in a month and wants to driver for Lyft, and then eventually Uber. I had enough time to school him on the rating system and its flaws. You could tell by his reaction that he'd given a 4* or two, not knowing that he was voting to get that driver fired.

Ride ends, no tip. Shocker! What's worse, noticed once I'm clocked off and home that he left some work-related items in my back seat. Did the right thing and e-mailed Uber support to let them handle it. He calls me this morning asking if I could get it to him. His apartment was on my way so I agreed. Did I get a tip for bringing his shit...you know the answer to that!

So let me get this straight...you drop your *pin in the wrong place*, *make your driver wait almost 10 minutes*, *don't enter a destination*, *don't tip*, *leave your personal belongings* behind that becomes your non-tipped, under-compensated driver's problem, and *fail to tip again* for a good deed done. As far as a rider goes, you did everything wrong! You could have only performed worse by puking in my car and punching me in the dick after I clean it up.

Please Lyft/Uber, let this guy be a driver! I beg of your, give him the opportunity to have all this done to him by a factor of 10 per weekend! If karma exists, this guy will become the first Uber driver raped by a 260 lb woman elderly woman who will afterwards break all the bones in his face with a hammer.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

email Uber that you returned items to the customer they will pay you $10 well really $8 after they keep 20%


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> email Uber that you returned items to the customer they will pay you $10 well really $8 after they keep 20%


Looks like he got another freebie. I didn't realize that Uber would compensate me for returning items. I returned this on my own after he called me through the unique Uber number. I hadn't replied to the Uber CSR's request for the trip number and pic of the items, so this won't be on their radar. Looks like I screwed myself out of $8 by being proactive and too nice. Nice guys finish last...right?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just learned about the $10 last week I have yet to use it even though I have returned a dozen phones


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Nice guys finish last...right?


Guys that fail to learn from their own and other driver's experiences often finish last. But not always....your choice to continue to make the same mistakes or to minimize your losses/risks. 
Albert Einstein said the *definition of insanity* is doing something over and over again and expecting a different result.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> email Uber that you returned items to the customer they will pay you $10 well really $8 after they keep 20%


Live and learn. I have returned two phones so far in three weeks of driving for gratis, no tip. Thank you LAUberX! Funny how this wasn't highlighted in the extensive Uber training video.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> email Uber that you returned items to the customer they will pay you $10 well really $8 after they keep 20%


I guess it depends by region. Last week I returned a phone, and of course no tip. Contacted uber to reimburse me for going out of my way. I got a canned response it s my duty as an independent contractor to return stuff, and uber wont reimburse. So I suggest as an IC next time someone wants something returned, advise them to place the uber app pin near you, abd request a ride. No more freebies


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I've gotten the $10 a couple times (its a whole $10, 20% isn't taken out, it shows up like the first time rider $5), but only if the CSR response mentions it, I doubt they offer it all the time. I've had to reply back to when I returned the item and didn't get the $10, so just make sure that you keep up the emails, I'm sure they selectively "forget" about certain emails that happen to be regarding paying drivers.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Moofish said:


> I've gotten the $10 a couple times (its a whole $10, 20% isn't taken out, it shows up like the first time rider $5), but only if the CSR response mentions it, I doubt they offer it all the time. I've had to reply back to when I returned the item and didn't get the $10, so just make sure that you keep up the emails, I'm sure they selectively "forget" about certain emails that happen to be regarding paying drivers.


Thanks Moofish...I continue to learn more and more about how to get what's owed to us through everyone's experiences posted on this forum.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> Live and learn. I have returned two phones so far in three weeks of driving for gratis, no tip. Thank you LAUberX! Funny how this wasn't highlighted in the extensive Uber training video.


I'm sure they promised to give you 5* lol like in kindergarten - same value, worthless. Can't buy gas with 5* lol


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I guess it depends by region. Last week I returned a phone, and of course no tip. Contacted uber to reimburse me for going out of my way. I got a canned response it s my duty as an independent contractor to return stuff, and uber wont reimburse. So I suggest as an IC next time someone wants something returned, advise them to place the uber app pin near you, abd request a ride. No more freebies


thats a good idea. It's also good if you want to lower your rating!
it's funny that one wants to be abused by uber, yet complains about not being tipped.
it's also funny that one would wait 10 minutes to "get lucky!" riders who would make you wait more than 3-5 minutes are MOST LIKELY to give you a bad rating because they have absolutely no respect for you, the lowly driver. if one had learned anything, it would be a "no-show" after 3 minutes. this is a no-brainer especially after the recent rate cut! you got to be kidding me to wait 5 min to call rider after arriving. i call immediately.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I just learned about the $10 last week I have yet to use it even though I have returned a dozen phones


That's a pipe dream there, that one. I have documented several returns with Uber. Not a dime.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> It killed my soul that all of my rides yesterday were Uber! I really want Lyft to be the better option here in Albuquerque, but the reality is that Uber's name is just too strong. I had a ride last night that should be my cue to leave Uber offline for a while, but only time will tell if I follow my gut.
> 
> As soon as I show up, I can tell that his pin isn't in the correct place. Send a text to ask his actual location...no reply. Call at 5 minutes...no answer. I haven't been getting paid for cancellations on No-Shows, so I thought I would wait the 10 min before cancelling to see if the result was any different. He calls me at the 9th minute, directs me around the corner, and we begin the ride.
> 
> ...


I HAD an exact thing happened to me the other week. So my passenger *leaves around 3 PM, and forgets her keys*. Being nice, I reported to Uber right away and they said they will compensate me for $10. yay? *I worked that day until MIDNIGHT*, I was thinking maybe the customer will call me and I will drop it off if I am close. Nothing.... so I went home...(I live 35 minutes away from this customer)... I go to sleep. *At 3:30 AM, this customer calls me saying she WANTS HER KEY BACK NOW. * Ofcourse I didn't pick up, since I was asleep. But I did wake up to check my voicemail. So when I heard that.. I said.. "hell no, you did not just called me at 3:30 AM to give you your key back." So I went back to sleep.

The next day, I got a call back from the customer again but I wasn't planning on working that day. It was my 'off-day' and I was planning on going with my family on a day-trip. I called and explain that I was OFF and will just leave it at Uber office, which is closer to my house......and that I was going to go on a family day trip. *She was insistent that she needed her key and asked if I can divert my trip to drop it off*... and since I was getting frustrating, I said sure!. I dropped it off, after making a detour trip from my planned trip with my family.... any tip? NOPE! Stood outside, grab the key and walked away. These people... and their nerves. Would Uber care? Nope.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

kel said:


> I HAD an exact thing happened to me the other week. So my passenger *leaves around 3 PM, and forgets her keys*. Being nice, I reported to Uber right away and they said they will compensate me for $10. yay? *I worked that day until MIDNIGHT*, I was thinking maybe the customer will call me and I will drop it off if I am close. Nothing.... so I went home...(I live 35 minutes away from this customer)... I go to sleep. *At 3:30 AM, this customer calls me saying she WANTS HER KEY BACK NOW. * Ofcourse I didn't pick up, since I was asleep. But I did wake up to check my voicemail. So when I heard that.. I said.. "hell no, you did not just called me at 3:30 AM to give you your key back." So I went back to sleep.
> 
> The next day, I got a call back from the customer again but I wasn't planning on working that day. It was my 'off-day' and I was planning on going with my family on a day-trip. I called and explain that I was OFF and will just leave it at Uber office, which is closer to my house......and that I was going to go on a family day trip. *She was insistent that she needed her key and asked if I can divert my trip to drop it off*... and since I was getting frustrating, I said sure!. I dropped it off, after making a detour trip from my planned trip with my family.... any tip? NOPE! Stood outside, grab the key and walked away. These people... and their nerves. Would Uber care? Nope.


people like this cannot even take care of themselves, how would they be able to take care of you?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Looks like he got another freebie. I didn't realize that Uber would compensate me for returning items. I returned this on my own after he called me through the unique Uber number. I hadn't replied to the Uber CSR's request for the trip number and pic of the items, so this won't be on their radar. Looks like I screwed myself out of $8 by being proactive and too nice. Nice guys finish last...right?


Paks leave shit in my car it's mine LOL.....


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> if one had learned anything, it would be a "no-show" after 3 minutes. this is a no-brainer especially after the recent rate cut! you got to be kidding me to wait 5 min to call rider after arriving. i call immediately.


Umm, cancelling after 3 minutes would get you nothing on Uber. That's Lyft's policy. The wait 5 minutes and contact is usually associated with Uber, however my Sublicense Agreement states that I'm only owed a cancellation fee after I've waited 10 minutes. Me personally, when it's busy, waiting that long isn't worth $5 to me, so I usually cut my losses at 5 minutes knowing I won't see the cancellation fee. If it's a regular night like tonight, I'm not really missing out of much by waiting the extra time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> thats a good idea. It's also good if you want to lower your rating!
> it's funny that one wants to be abused by uber, yet complains about not being tipped.
> it's also funny that one would wait 10 minutes to "get lucky!" riders who would make you wait more than 3-5 minutes are MOST LIKELY to give you a bad rating because they have absolutely no respect for you, the lowly driver. if one had learned anything, it would be a "no-show" after 3 minutes. this is a no-brainer especially after the recent rate cut! you got to be kidding me to wait 5 min to call rider after arriving. i call immediately.


Where I deliver pizza we have many apartments we can't get in where there is no legal free parking and the customer HAS to come outside to get their food. The ones who tell us "you'll be fine in the fire zone. The other drivers do that." Take the longest and are the worst tippers. Even when I tell them it's a $500 fine for a fire zone, $257 tow fee plus storage and I would be stranded 20 miles from my house and lose work money for days they still want me to "just be quick and you'll be ok". Newbie drivers have occasionally done this and they always ***** that they ended up with $2 or less. The same apartments with customers who come running out and thanking you for waiting tip average of $4.

FYI the wreckers can pick up a car very fast and we have had drivers towed.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I only had one phone left behind in a year. Two drunk smart ass sports bar boys.

Dropped them at the hotel, immediately get a ping and we're on the highway. He calls about his phone, I tell him it's going to be a while. Starts *****ing about "but you just dropped us off" and I tell him yeah, and I just picked up another rider and we're on the HIGHWAY heading north! I ask for a number to call him back knowing we could lose communication via the Uber masked number. He then yells "you've got my F'ing number, I just F'ing called you!". Oooooookay......so at this point I tell him i'll return it in the morning or he can pick it up at Uber. He literally sounds like he's in tears over his phone and needs it back NOW. I was going home for the night and he was in the opposite direction. So I said ok, but after the F word and more I said I'll do it after dropping this rider but i'm charging a fee. He says he has no cash (of course, that's the whole Uber concept...no cash, no tips and I'm sure he used credit cards at every Chicago bar this weekend being that many of them are cash only and I'm sure he had cash for a BJ on the strip where I picked them up. I'm sure he got change back too with a 2 for 1 deal). He then asks me to call him when I get there. I said "No, have your ass waiting in the lobby because I'm not trying to call you after you pass out and furthermore, I don't have your number!".

The other friend was waiting in the parking lot, I handed the phone to him and it looked like he had a wallet and credit card but the second he got that phone - ran!

Never again, i'll mail or drop off whatever it us to Uber or they better show me cash up front.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I only had one phone left behind in a year. Two drunk smart ass sports bar boys.
> 
> Dropped them at the hotel, immediately get a ping and we're on the highway. He calls about his phone, I tell him it's going to be a while. Starts *****ing about "but you just dropped is off" and I tell him yeah, and I just picked up another rider and we're on the HIGHWAY heading north! I ask for a number to call him back knowing we could lose communication via the Uber masked number. He then yells "you've got my F'ing number, I just F'ing called you!". Oooooookay......so at this point I tell him i'll return it in the morning or he can pick it up at Uber. He literally sounds like he's in tears over his phone and needs it back NOW. I was going home for the night and he was in the opposite direction. So I said ok, but after the F word and more I said I'll do it after dropping this rider but i'm charging a fee. He says he has no cash (of course, that's the whole Uber concept...no cash, no tips and I'm sure he used credit cards at every Chicago bar this weekend being that many of them are cash only. He then asks me to call him when I get there. I said "No, have your ass waiting in the lobby because I'm not trying to call you after you pass out and furthermore, I don't have your number!".
> 
> ...


Just say you don't see it and throw the shit away.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Umm, cancelling after 3 minutes would get you nothing on Uber. That's Lyft's policy. The wait 5 minutes and contact is usually associated with Uber, however my Sublicense Agreement states that I'm only owed a cancellation fee after I've waited 10 minutes. Me personally, when it's busy, waiting that long isn't worth $5 to me, so I usually cut my losses at 5 minutes knowing I won't see the cancellation fee. If it's a regular night like tonight, I'm not really missing out of much by waiting the extra time.


you might be right about 5-min no show. i think i saw it somewhere before. for no-show you get paid $5 IF AND ONLY IF that is not the first cancellation of the rider. that's why its important that drivers hand out more no-show or "rider requested cancel." i used to think i might not be missing anything waiting too, but you never know. the point is bad riders more likely to give you bad ratings. i once waited 10-15 min because the rider repeatedly "begged" me not to go. the ****** ended up costing me almost half an hour for $10. stopped at gas station, took a long time to get out of the car, and "promised" to tip me. i was pretty sure he gave me a bad rating too. there is no reasonable people that will make you wait more than 3 min. thats my experience. uber tells you to wait 5 min to call, for loyal drivers! they can kiss my ass.

after the rate cut, i find it a challenge to keep up with 1 trip/hr. so quick no-show is going to help.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Just say you don't see it and throw the shit away.


way to go, but a little cruel lol.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

kel said:


> ... and since I was getting frustrating, I said sure!.


Not the best way to make ANY decision.....let alone one that concerns your family and finances. If you would have conducted a poll on this site as to whether you would have received a tip or not......the answer would have been a resounding NO. Did she tip you when you originally dropped her off? Don't waste your time and money (gas) on these unappreciative demanding passengers. If it's valuable drop it at the nearest police station or mailbox....otherwise toss it into the trash. Don't answer Uber calls unless you are on your way to a ping and if a former passenger actually gets to talk to you on the phone just claim you never saw it.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Just say you don't see it and throw the shit away.


The new pax handed it to me from the backseat while I was on the phone with him. "I found it!".


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

My very FIRST Uber ride was some females from an affluent suburb visiting this famous Belgian beer bar in my neighborhood. The next morning I awoke to find a v/m about her "very expensive lipstick" that's she's sure she dropped in my car. Being the nice person I am, I immediately searched my car but came up with nothing. I did call her back and leave a v/m that it wasn"t there. I'm sure to this day she thinks that creepy Uber driver that lives in the hoity-toity neighborhood where she gets drunk and buys overpriced beer because she saw it advertised on some TV show stole her lipstick.

This is when I thought you were actually able to make money doing this (rates were higher and Uber only took 5%) and I didn't even think about tips.

Leave something in my car now? It goes in the trash or to the pawn shop. The liquor store by the fancy beer/oyster bar has a cardboard sign in the window "We unlock phones for $15".....they also buy used iPhones for $50.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm wondering if this is a social experiment to see justvhow much humiliation ppl will take.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> The new pax handed it to me from the backseat while I was on the phone with him. "I found it!".


Best argument for why not to answer the phone when you have a passenger.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Best argument for why not to answer the phone when you have a passenger.


I haven't done it since. I just hit "ignore" on the NAV/Bluetooth touchscreen on my dash.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Want me to really spill the beans? It was a pax I took to the suburbs that supposedly works for the insurance company that writes the policies for damage to our cars while the waybill is in effect. Granted he was drunk and promised to "take care" of me after taking him to Burger King.........


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> you might be right about 5-min no show. i think i saw it somewhere before. for no-show you get paid $5 IF AND ONLY IF that is not the first cancellation of the rider. that's why its important that drivers hand out more no-show or "rider requested cancel." i used to think i might not be missing anything waiting too, but you never know. the point is bad riders more likely to give you bad ratings. i once waited 10-15 min because the rider repeatedly "begged" me not to go. the ****** ended up costing me almost half an hour for $10. stopped at gas station, took a long time to get out of the car, and "promised" to tip me. i was pretty sure he gave me a bad rating too. there is no reasonable people that will make you wait more than 3 min. thats my experience. uber tells you to wait 5 min to call, for loyal drivers! they can kiss my ass.
> 
> after the rate cut, i find it a challenge to keep up with 1 trip/hr. so quick no-show is going to help.


Almost every day that I drive a lot that I have a no show and when I cancel, it says $0 for the ride. I don't waste 4 miles out of my way and then wait over 5 minutes to hear nothing from a couple of texts and a phone call. I contact Uber and even if I have to explain that their one freebie isn't my concern and I should be compensated then they almost 100% will get me my $5. It also sets them up to get an email more stern than the one they send out normally.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Almost every day that I drive a lot that I have a no show and when I cancel, it says $0 for the ride. I don't waste 4 miles out of my way and then wait over 5 minutes to hear nothing from a couple of texts and a phone call. I contact Uber and even if I have to explain that their one freebie isn't my concern and I should be compensated then they almost 100% will get me my $5. It also sets them up to get an email more stern than the one they send out normally.


The Uber "corporate" twit that I picked up in the neo-ghetto to test ride me two blocks to the coffee shop said my pre-text of "Please be ready, not waiting. Thanks." was "dickish" and should only be sent after two minutes of waiting. I pointed to the timer on my dash (it's a very fancy higher tech than your iphone vehicle). I picked him up in my 4WD where they don't properly plow snow, probably not paying their rent
The 3rd pax rushed out the door as he "held" the vehicle. Obviously he got my text. I rated him 2*. He/they could have walked. No tip either.

I'm sure the coffee they bought there was $169/gallon.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Almost every day that I drive a lot that I have a no show and when I cancel, it says $0 for the ride. I don't waste 4 miles out of my way and then wait over 5 minutes to hear nothing from a couple of texts and a phone call. I contact Uber and even if I have to explain that their one freebie isn't my concern and I should be compensated then they almost 100% will get me my $5. It also sets them up to get an email more stern than the one they send out normally.


the atlanta supports are not so "generous." i was forwarded to a "manager" who gave me the same shit - first time rider cancellation - no money!


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not the best way to make ANY decision.....let alone one that concerns your family and finances. If you would have conducted a poll on this site as to whether you would have received a tip or not......the answer would have been a resounding NO. Did she tip you when you originally dropped her off? Don't waste your time and money (gas) on these unappreciative demanding passengers. If it's valuable drop it at the nearest police station or mailbox....otherwise toss it into the trash. Don't answer Uber calls unless you are on your way to a ping and if a former passenger actually gets to talk to you on the phone just claim you never saw it.


yep you are right. lol definitely not my brightest moments....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

kel said:


> yep you are right. lol definitely not my brightest moments....


We all have them. One of the benefits of this forum is that we often get to learn from each others "less than bright" moments.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I've returned one item without a tip..since then I have a policy...I tell the customers they can have it returned for a $25 flat rate..up to 10 miles.. or $50 for anything over 10 miles. Most have gladly paid.

One client complained to uber about my policy..but Uber actually backed me up and told the client that any arrangements post trip.. are between me and the PAX..

So I suggest in the future just set a guideline...I'll return your product but you pay me X...if not get bent..


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber screws driver twice when it comes to waiting:
1. The car image in rider app is about 2 minutes away when you arrive.
2. Uber says wait 5 minutes before contact since rider already knows you are there! Bull Shit!!!

Why? They ordered the ride and they see you coming, why the wait ? They should normally be meeting you within seconds!

I hit arrived button and send text saying I have arrived at the same time and I start my timer. 2:00 mark I ask are you ****ing coming, I am outside! 5:01 and cancel/No-show!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've returned one item without a tip..since then I have a policy...I tell the customers they can have it returned for a $25 flat rate..up to 10 miles.. or $50 for anything over 10 miles. Most have gladly paid.
> 
> One client complained to uber about my policy..but Uber actually backed me up and told the client that any arrangements post trip.. are between me and the PAX..
> 
> So I suggest in the future just set a guideline...I'll return your product but you pay me X...if not get bent..


It's great that Fuber doesn't seem to care that you are asking for a return fee. I thought I remember this being covered when I first signed up for Fuber and the FAQ said that we were not allowed to charge a customer for returning items left in our cars. However I can't seem to find that anymore so maybe Fuber decided to let the drivers and passengers work it out. I have to say if that's true then I'm astounded.....Fubers answer to almost all issues is to have the driver bend over and grab his/her ankles.


----------



## The Madd Uber Driver (Jan 11, 2015)

A guy left his phone in my car and called me when I got home. I told him have a friend come bring u over here I'm not driving all the way back there **** that.. His friend said no. So I said listen I'm not driving all the way back there right now u will have to come get it in the mourning. He called me back 10mins later and said if I bring it right now he would give me $60 bucks... You don't have to tell me twice I was


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't understand how these people lose or forget their phones in our cars anyway. If i'm not using my phone, it's planted firmly in my front pocket. I've never just laid my phone somewhere outside of my own home.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It's great that Fuber doesn't seem to care that you are asking for a return fee. I thought I remember this being covered when I first signed up for Fuber and the FAQ said that we were not allowed to charge a customer for returning items left in our cars. However I can't seem to find that anymore so maybe Fuber decided to let the drivers and passengers work it out. I have to say if that's true then I'm astounded.....Fubers answer to almost all issues is to have the driver bend over and grab his/her ankles.


In my case uber was very clear with the PAX..and even reached out to me and told me that I have to return the PAXS property but can ask for reasonable compensation for lost time, gas etc...and it was between me and the PAX what that amount would be..

Out of the 7 or 8 instances.. 5-6 have paid the return fee without complaint..I think 3 of which paid the $50.. and of those 5-6 I think 4 of them also tipped me.

Also when they initially contact me.. I don't say I have the item...I say I will look in my car and if I find it...I will charge you X... This is a signal to the client and I think most pickup on it, that if they refuse to pay..there's a good chance I might *not* find their lost property.. And when I do returns I always bring a friend of mine who is a bouncer with me...just in case they have illusions of trying to stiff me or take advantage of me since I am a girl.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber screws driver twice when it comes to waiting:
> 1. The car image in rider app is about 2 minutes away when you arrive.
> 2. Uber says wait 5 minutes before contact since rider already knows you are there! Bull Shit!!!
> 
> ...


Right that's why my text upon accepting a ride reads "Please be ready or looking". In the city, there are many places I CAN'T sit and wait. Some people have no damn common sense either like when there is construction right at their pin point and the normal parking lane is being used for thru traffic.

I have a rule......I will jockey my car around ONCE getting out of others way while waiting for you. It's not worth the risk of having my car damaged or worse. And besides, the next ping is just seconds away, minutes at the most.

Uber needs to change that wait time limit (they have no damn common sense either) or educate the riders. We shouldn't have to.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've returned one item without a tip..since then I have a policy...I tell the customers they can have it returned for a $25 flat rate..up to 10 miles.. or $50 for anything over 10 miles. Most have gladly paid.
> 
> One client complained to uber about my policy..but Uber actually backed me up and told the client that any arrangements post trip.. are between me and the PAX..
> 
> So I suggest in the future just set a guideline...I'll return your product but you pay me X...if not get bent..


And that is a legit response. There is no legal waybill issued for returning someone's phone or expensive lipstick. That return arrangement has nothing to do with Uber. From what I understand, you can return lost items to our local Uber office but:
1. It's out of my way
2. I'm not paying to park (IF I can find a parking space)
3. From what I remember of that place, getting inside the Pentagon would be easier. I'm not waiting or having to have a special appointment to get inside.

They can have a drop slot in the main door, pay us a fee, but I'm sure the items would be lifted by the first person who saw them, probably an employee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> email Uber that you returned items to the customer they will pay you $10 well really $8 after they keep 20%


I just did that about some keys and the emailed back very promptly that although they don't reimburse drivers for returning items it us appreciated. That's the gist anyway. Well the customer didn't so far as I could tell and I have asked them what I should do next time.

I may just have to tell them there's a box on my doorstep with all customers forgotten iterms and give them an address. Not the right address of course but I'm sure they're smarter than me and can figure it out. If they call I'll give them clues like "brick house, tree in yard". When and if I get around to answering the phone of course.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've returned one item without a tip..since then I have a policy...I tell the customers they can have it returned for a $25 flat rate..up to 10 miles.. or $50 for anything over 10 miles. Most have gladly paid.
> 
> One client complained to uber about my policy..but Uber actually backed me up and told the client that any arrangements post trip.. are between me and the PAX..
> 
> So I suggest in the future just set a guideline...I'll return your product but you pay me X...if not get bent..


how do they pay you? cash before you hand over the item?
what if they say "sorry, i forgot i dont have cash?"
i got a piece of garbage telling me he was going to tip me and that was exactly what he said at the end.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I just did that about some keys and the emailed back very promptly that although they don't reimburse drivers for returning items it us appreciated. That's the gist anyway. Well the customer didn't so far as I could tell and I have asked them what I should do next time.
> 
> I may just have to tell them there's a box on my doorstep with all customers forgotten iterms and give them an address. Not the right address of course but I'm sure they're smarter than me and can figure it out. If they call I'll give them clues like "brick house, tree in yard". When and if I get around to answering the phone of course.


LOL. I remember the guy in my car trying to convince his toddler that my NAV/audio screen was not a video game. I corrected him and said sometimes it is a game......called Find The Bimbo.

Yes, we can play Find Your Shit. Kinda like a scavenger hunt. They have to find the map first, then the clues.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> how do they pay you? cash before you hand over the item?
> what if they say "sorry, i forgot i dont have cash?"
> i got a piece of garbage telling me he was going to tip me and that was exactly what he said at the end.


Well they pay cash or credit card..I have a square..but I've never had a problem with someone stiffing me..as I also bring a male bouncer friend with me..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> And that is a legit response. There is no legal waybill issued for returning someone's phone or expensive lipstick. That return arrangement has nothing to do with Uber. From what I understand, you can return lost items to our local Uber office but:
> 1. It's out of my way
> 2. I'm not paying to park (IF I can find a parking space)
> 3. From what I remember of that place, getting inside the Pentagon would be easier. I'm not waiting or having to have a special appointment to get inside.
> ...


But then the customer can one star you if they didn't rate already. I'm thinking the easiest response is "I don't see it but if I do I'll drop it at the nearest police station and let you know where it is." Mostly it's dark when I'm out so even if they have some tracking on the item it could always be under the seat for all I know.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But then the customer can one star you if they didn't rate already. I'm thinking the easiest response is "I don't see it but if I do I'll drop it at the nearest police station and let you know where it is." Mostly it's dark when I'm out so even if they have some tracking on the item it could always be under the seat for all I know.


How are they going to rate you? The legit trip was long over with. On that note, how long does a pax have to rate you in the app after the trip is over?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> How are they going to rate you? The legit trip was long over with. On that note, how long does a pax have to rate you in the app after the trip is over?


Forever is my understanding. Don't have to do it right away like we do.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Well they pay cash or credit card..I have a square..but I've never had a problem with someone stiffing me..as I also bring a male bouncer friend with me..


you mean if they tell you they dont have cash or credit card (refuse to pay), you will drive away with their personal property? they can accuse you of robery..?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> you mean if they tell you they dont have cash or credit card (refuse to pay), you will drive away with their personal property? they can accuse you of robery..?


I would..it's called collateral and it's perfectly legal.. if you take your car to the shop and refuse to pay..they can keep your car as collateral until you pay!

If you take a cab and refuse to pay..the cab driver can detain you until the police arrive..

In this case I wasted my personal time and gas to personally deliver your property ... So you best believe I'm holding your property as collateral until you reimburse me.. 
Again I've never had this problem..with anyone and I don't expect it to be common..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> you mean if they tell you they dont have cash or credit card (refuse to pay), you will drive away with their personal property? they can accuse you of robery..?


IF anything its theft not robbery. Or some other crime that involves keeping property as opposed to taking it which is not the case above.

Robbery is theft with a threat real or implied. If you take a piece of gum but tell me you have gun in your pocket that's robbery. But if you steal my car at night when I'm asleep it's theft. May be grand theft because of the value and will be a felony but it's felony theft NOT robbery.

Sorry but I worked graveyard shift at a convenience store and I got robbed many times. People are always saying they got "robbed" when they didn't. Having an item stolen and having someone threaten you and stealing it are very different experiences.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> IF anything its theft not robbery. Or some other crime that involves keeping property as opposed to taking it which is not the case above.
> 
> Robbery is theft with a threat real or implied. If you take a piece of gum but tell me you have gun in your pocket that's robbery. But if you steal my car at night when I'm asleep it's theft. May be grand theft because of the value and will be a felony but it's felony theft NOT robbery.
> 
> Sorry but I worked graveyard shift at a convenience store and I got robbed many times. People are always saying they got "robbed" when they didn't. Having an item stolen and having someone threaten you and stealing it are very different experiences.


It's not theft either.. the pax forgot the property in my vehicle..I didn't steal it from them..

I offered to return it, for a reasonable reimbursement of my time and gas... nothing more..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I would..it's called collateral and it's perfectly legal.. if you take your car to the shop and refuse to pay..they can keep your car as collateral until you pay!
> 
> If you take a cab and refuse to pay..the cab driver can detain you until the police arrive..
> 
> ...


They can do that because when you drop you car off you sign for a mechanics lien.

If the pax called the cops while you are there and said he has my phone and won't give it to me you'd have to hand it over. You could go to small claims court for the agreed money and win if you recorded everything but it's a civil matter. However if you're not there you could not be compelled to come to them to return it immediately. You could probably be compelled to turn it in to police within a reasonable time.

I can't imagine too many folks would call the cops at any point unless they want their phone to end up in a dumpster. But I'd prefer money up front for the return journey. Maybe PayPal half now and half on arrival or square if you have that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's not theft either.. the pax forgot the property in my vehicle..I didn't steal it from them..
> 
> I offered to return it, for a reasonable reimbursement of my time and gas... nothing more..


No but at the point you are physically there with their item that's a different situation. I can't think what it's called keeping someone's property but you don't get to just do that without an agreement or law to that effect (Like if your car is towed). At that point you can argue all you want about gas and mileage and your agreement but the cop is going to tell you to hand over the phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> A friend had a similar situation with a lady who found her dog..and told her she'd return the dog if she paid her for taking her dog to the vet..
> 
> My cousin refused..and called the police.. the police told her it was a civil issue and they couldn't do anything.. eventually she just paid..and got her dog back..
> 
> ...


I have worked with a rescue group here and it's the exact opposite. This exact situation happens a lot with strays. Once the person holding the dog or cat admits it is the other persons they have to hand it over. Usually it's an issue if you can't prove it's your pet and then yes the police really can't do anything then if the other person says it's not. Another reason to microchip.

If it's a shelter the rules may be different. Here though the issue we have is that people want pets back they weren't caring for and the person "stealing" the pet does and has spent money and wants to keep it but doesn't get to. Pets are looked at differently in different areas and countries though so there may be laws specific to them. Here they are treated no better than a cell phone by most laws.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

so in this case, if a cop comes, he would ask to see the phone and it proves to be the rider's phone, you will be asked to hand it over.
so what you should do is simply hop in your car and speed away. lol.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh My said:


> How are they going to rate you? The legit trip was long over with. On that note, how long does a pax have to rate you in the app after the trip is over?


For Lyft it's 24 hours, at which point, without action from the pax, their credit card will be auto-charged and they never rate you. That's why you can do 20 Lyft rides, and end up with only 15 ratings from that period.

I've never seen a policy for Uber on how long they have to rate. Could be forever, or until the next time they need to use Uber.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Umm, cancelling after 3 minutes would get you nothing on Uber. That's Lyft's policy. The wait 5 minutes and contact is usually associated with Uber, however my Sublicense Agreement states that I'm only owed a cancellation fee after I've waited 10 minutes. Me personally, when it's busy, waiting that long isn't worth $5 to me, so I usually cut my losses at 5 minutes knowing I won't see the cancellation fee. If it's a regular night like tonight, I'm not really missing out of much by waiting the extra time.


Lyft'S policy is much more reasonable.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> For Lyft it's 24 hours, at which point, without action from the pax, their credit card will be auto-charged and they never rate you. That's why you can do 20 Lyft rides, and end up with only 15 ratings from that period.
> 
> I've never seen a policy for Uber on how long they have to rate. Could be forever, or until the next time they need to use Uber.


I read in the Uber training materials that a passenger does not have to rate a driver and that it would not affect our rating.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a strict no pay no return policy. And it's 50 and up for a phone. Anything less is a slap in the face.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

The Madd Uber Driver said:


> He called me back 10mins later and said if I bring it right now he would give me $60 bucks... You don't have to tell me twice I was


After arrival, money first then phone?........I wonder who would be _*right*_ if you refuse the return of the "property" before receiving the promised cash?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> After arrival, money first then phone?........I wonder who would be _*right*_ if you refuse the return of the "property" before receiving the promised cash?


Ask them to describe the phone, say "Oh this one is white, you said yours was black. You must have lost it somewhere else in your drunken stupor. Bye"


----------



## The Madd Uber Driver (Jan 11, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> After arrival, money first then phone?........I wonder who would be _*right*_ if you refuse the return of the "property" before receiving the promised cash?


I pulled up into the driveway and he walk out flashing the money. Three crispy $20 bills. I went home with a smile on my face and clocked out for the night


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh God see what UBER is turning us to. Heartless, money driven, Uber like zombies


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Oh God see what UBER is turning us too. Heartless, money driven, Uber like zombies


In fairness to Fuber....I was like this before I started with Fuber.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> In fairness to Fuber....I was like this before I started with Fuber.


I meant both drivers and pax. No more doing the right thing just because. Trying to take advantage, and having me before the rest attitude.
I am sure #*Former Yellow Driver *you were much nicer before Fuber came along *https://uberpeople.net/members/former-yellow-driver.1876/*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I am sure #*Former Yellow Driver *you were much nicer before Fuber came along


Thanks.....but I haven't been nice since before driving a cab....and maybe not then.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Oh God see what UBER is turning us to. Heartless, money driven, Uber like zombies


And smart asses. One gay guy jumped in and commented that I wasn't wearing glasses in my picture. I said "I can take them off if you want".


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

JeffD1964 said:


> Live and learn. I have returned two phones so far in three weeks of driving for gratis, no tip. Thank you LAUberX! Funny how this wasn't highlighted in the extensive Uber training video.


I returned $213.00 and a $34.00 paycheck to a waitress, had to drive 9 miles the next day and didn't even get a thank you. In all fairness it probably was due to the fact that she was so hung over!


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh My said:


> And smart asses. One gay guy jumped in and commented that I wasn't wearing glasses in my picture. I said "I can take them off if you want".


LOL, I had the same thing happen to me.


----------

